# Tobi's dad, David, right?



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Did Jet find a forever home? If not, I demand pictures!!! And an update (sry if there was a thread and I missed it...im on my phone right now so its easier to just ask)....


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He's doing really well, we've not found him a home yet... but were still looking!! :lol:

he's gained about 14lbs since we found him, he's graduating to beef and loving every minute of life so far!! though he is wanting to wander and were going to need to start reinforcing come when called better, he used to VERY well but it's like Tobi's rubbing off on him!! :rofl:

I've got a few pictures... and Video (i think vid's are better!)







You can see that he's able to take on the big dog... he's opened up sooooo much it's pretty fantastic, he's still a bit hand shy, and very sensitive to voice inflection... but just using a high pitched voice he'll waggle ALOT btw, that's his new name "waggles" :tongue:


















































Pictures


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I am in love with Waggles, and Tobi as well!
Waggles is so lucky that you found him......... Shoot I would come and get him if I could.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh so cute!! I love both him and Tobi!! I can't believe how patient Tobi is in that third video haha.

Also, when the first video finished, it shows other videos you've uploaded - the vacuum dog video is hilarious!! :lol:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Oh so cute!! I love both him and Tobi!! I can't believe how patient Tobi is in that third video haha.
> 
> Also, when the first video finished, it shows other videos you've uploaded - the vacuum dog video is hilarious!! :lol:


\

lol ya i've got a few up there so far, i've slacked on editing and clipping and uploading 

He loves that vacuum, he laid down in front of it as if to protest it being put away until he got his... and then waggles in the background stealing Tobi's food! lol


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

He looks fantastic. He has grown soo much! Love the two of them together, what a good boy Tobi is.

Thank you so much for the update.


----------

